# DUKES 55g - Planted Community -



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello all, So... My first journal.... where to start? Ive had aquariums for years never took it too serious until i stumbled across some unbelievable photos of these vibrant green aquariums that had me in aw. My interest and inspiration was renewed 100 fold! I never imagined the potential beauty i had sitting in my own living room. 

Did alot of reading and research and almost every time id search something it brought me here. This is an awesome site! I figured out i was gonna need a much better light, nutritious substrate, ferts, Co2 etc... I kinda needed a new filter too, so i put a canister on the list. I already had the tanks, a 46g bowfront and a 55g. I never cared for the wrought iron stand I had so I also started plans on a custom stand for the 55. 

I started saving, shopping and building. Found a decent fixture on aquatraders.com for an unbelievable price. Despite a few negative reviews i ordered it. Couldnt be happier! Got the 4x54w HO T5 pro. for christmas from my fiance, thank you babe  In the mean time i began propagating some plants in a 10g to get things rollin. Decided on black Eco-complete for the substrate and picked up a used Fluval 405. Moved the plants and fish to my freshly cleaned 46g and started my first aquascape. So thats what got me here now.

Specs:

46g bowfront soon to be moved to a 55g
Fluval 405
4x54w HO t5 2x6700k 2x10000k (Im only running 2 bulbs) 
Currently:80lb fine white sand. 
Waiting: 80lbs black eco-complete + 20lbs black sand
6 hr photo period
NO co2
minimal ferts
30% weekly WC



Inhabitants:

20 Neon tertas
7 Silver hatchets
Mated pair of German Rams
Peacock Goby
Juvenile Long finned black angel
4 ottos 
handful of ghost schrimp and snails



Greenery:

Rotala
Giant hygro
Riccia 
banana plant
anubias nana
Glosso
microsword
moss balls
Cardinal plant (read that this is a bog plant)
a few others. I.D. them for me and ill add them to the list.



Heres a look at where i was and where im currently at:

Gimme your opinions. The good the bad and the ugly 



Enjoy











































































Heres the stand, Ive made great progress on it! Came out even better than planned. Just need to sand it and Paint it (all Black) and everything you just saw is movin to the 55g SOOOOO close!!!! 

The trimmed centerpiece is the door it pulls straight off and snaps in.  Thinking about finding an Xlarge mid-evil looking chest handle to mount in the center of he stand. A hood may be the next project. 

















































Heres the 55g and a nice piece of driftwood I found fishin at the lake. Driftwood needs some prep work but i believe its gonna make for a nice addition.



















4:20lb bags of this stuff waiting to go in the 55
















And there you have it the first glimpse of whats in store.

I look forward to your comments.


PEACE


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

looks good, the stand is a masterpiece!


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

your sand is so white and looks like powder. what is it?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

gogreen said:


> your sand is so white and looks like powder. what is it?


Updated above. Fine white sand. Bought a 80 lb bag of it at meeks lumberyard for 12 bucks! Looks nice but... wouldnt recommend it. I thinks its choking out the roots a bit although you just saw the growth, those pics are over a 3 month period. Dont think it will do good long term. If you have many fish every spec of poooh sits on top of the sand and builds up fast, its a pain to vaccuum and not suck up too much sand. but.... its cheap enough and looks cool if you wanna give it a shot.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Stand is amazing! Looks good so far


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, the stand is amazing! 

Love the moss balls and white sand, very striking.

Your wood is really special. This is going to be a very interesting tank.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

The sand does look great too bad its a pain. I have white pool filter sand that wouldn't look as smooth but better for roots with MTS.

Anyway, nice pics!


----------



## goddessjen (Mar 9, 2008)

I love the stand!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a great new start, the stand looks amazing


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

thanks for all the great comments guys! I should have and meant to take more pics of the stand as it progressed so i could post something in dIY. Ill answer the big question now, Im sure its soon to be asked... 

How much do i have invested into it?

The structure of the stand is made out of 3/4 plywood. That was free left over from a job site.

Only thing i had to buy was the trim and 1x4's to build the columns: $53

Alot of time and the craftsmanship of a longtime carpenter.

My fiances father is a carpenter, I designed it, he built it. I manned the miter saw, did all the measuring/cutting and he made it all come together. He also provided the tools, It wasnt possible without him!

So far I have just over 50$ into it, probably 10hrs labor and a very generous father n law!


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

I give you two weeks before you're going to want to change substrate.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Makoto said:


> I give you two weeks before you're going to want to change substrate.


Are you saying im gonna regret using the Eco-Complete??? If so why??

If your refering to the white sand It is only temporary, no intentions of keeping it long term.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Having 2nd thoughts about using this driftwood... sucks, it has so much potential. A little conerned about unwanted critters. when submerged with a light over it it has a redish tint... Does that tell you anything about the species of the wood? 

Gimme your thoughts.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i love your stand!!!!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

That stand is amazing. Use the driftwood. You're soaking it (pics didn't show up) now, it should be fine.


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

The stand and the sand are very cool.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> Wow, the stand is amazing!
> 
> Love the moss balls and white sand, very striking.
> 
> Your wood is really special. This is going to be a very interesting tank.


 
Picked up 2 moss balls quite a while back, was rinsing them and noticed one starting to split. Tore it in half an made 2 nice moss pads. one began attaching to the driftwood it was against. their pretty cool. I think it would be neat to get 4-5, split them and usethem to carpet a nano. Not really noticed any growth/change since ive had them. pretty sure they would do well under most any condition.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

ughhh... Im stressin over this driftwood. I love it and hate it! Theres a good amount of bark left on it which tells me it may not be aquarium material, probably 15% covered with bark

Ive heard of people baking driftwood at a low temp: Do i bake it Wet or dry?

Also concerned about holding it down. If the thing would sink on its own it would be simple to just try it out and if it didnt work id just pull it out. 

Because im gonna have to anchor it down pulling it out after the tanks planted wont be such an easy task.....

I dont know what kind of wood this is, or what kind or parasites are in it. 


HELP


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Well the driftwood is out! Such a cool piece :icon_sad: oh well. Let it soak in 1ml peroxide per g solution for 3 days.

Day 3:

A white algae/fungus appeared??? resembled BBA but shorter all white hairs. I had no light on it. One 6" section of the wood was nearly covered with it. Ill take that as a good indicator that this doesnt belong anywhere near my tank.

So the search for hardscape is back on.

Can anyone refer me to a good place to find unique large pieces? at a decent price...

Open to any other ideas on the hardscape!!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

The white fungus is common and will go away after a while. If you google "white fungus on driftwood" you will get plenty of hits to look up. It's a shame to waste such a nice piece of driftwood. Just continue to soak it. I think you will be fine.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> The white fungus is common and will go away after a while. If you google "white fungus on driftwood" you will get plenty of hits to look up. It's a shame to waste such a nice piece of driftwood. Just continue to soak it. *I think you will be fine*.


 
Its the: I think... that gets me.

Thanks for the info. I drained it last night may fill it back up and leave it saok for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

any other opinions on the driftwood?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I quit this diy driftwood thing! After seeing the white algae last night i gave up on the wood so i drained the spare tank i had it soaking in... I was gonna give it a second shot and fill it back up but... there was still about an inch of water left in the tank and to my horror i saw nothing other than a LEECH!!! ugh I hate the thought of those things, they uterly disgust me! it was probably only half a cm long. I could tell it was a leach by the way it moved. 

I guess the soak proved to be a success! Sure im out a cool piece but i my tank remains leech free!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*New beginning*

Ok so im putting that piece of driftwood I found on hold. Stopped by my LFS tonight and picked up a very nice piece. Im good friends with the owner so i actually got a piece from one of his display tanks!! Didnt want to let it dry out so i put it right in the 46. 

Heres some pics.

Coming soon: Its all about to get messy! I am so close to pullin everything out and setting up the 55g. Oh and i added a bonus pic, he along with a few others will be the inhabitants of the 46g once the 55 is up and goin.




















YUMMY!










See the hiding rosy reds?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

came home and 2 of my blue led's arnt working... bummer! their built into the fixture, may have to take it a part and have a look inside.


----------



## bioreefdude (Apr 20, 2010)

wow ur tank is looking good where do u get ur plants from ? sorry for the newb question


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

bioreefdude said:


> wow ur tank is looking good where do u get ur plants from ? sorry for the newb question


 

I understand your noob but c'mon... :icon_smil jk You get aquarium plants at the same place you get everything else for your aquarium, the good ol pet store. if your local shop doesnt carry plants you can find them here in the swap n shop forum, ebay, 100s of sites online, heck Ive even seen walmart carry some plants but never buy plants/fish there! Support your local shops! Personally mine come from my small town pet store their great and can special order almost anything.

Make sure you do your research before you buy any plants.

Off the subject but i see your from Stockton, dont suppose thats Stockton Mo is it?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Decided im adding a new tank mate, for better or for worse.  Picking up a Black Ghost Knife hopefully tonight. I know, i know, they get big and are known to snack on little fish. But... I have a tank ready for him when and if he doesnt fit in well with the rest of the community. Ive heard of many people keeping them along side tetras and other small fish without any issue. The idea is that they hunt at night so as long as hes full before lights out he shouldnt have any urge to swallow down his tank mates. Maybe this is a horrible assumption but its based on stories ive heard.


Any personal experiences?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Just for fun*

hello... Ive kinda been lazy and havent got much more done on the stand yet. But i did get tired of looking at that big piece of wood in the middle of the 46 so I rearranged it a bit. Tried to take some pics but the water was too foggy so i played around with the colors and heres what i got...  Thought you might enjoy. Ill get some real pics up soon.

I thought this looked really cool












LED BLACKLIGHT..... 









http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/050100_013902.jpg


JK no led black lights... sorry.  Just havin some fun messin with the colors.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

That stand is insaaaaaaaaaaaaaane! Love it!


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*asdf*

The effect those LED blacklights have on your tank looks sweet. I'd love to have that on at night time.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Picked up a baby Black Ghost knife tonight, about 2.5 inchs long. Gonna see how he does in the community, like i said if he doesnt work i have a good home for him in another tank. Ill try and post some pics when he settles in and i can catch him on camera. Also got 3 glass cats.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

IC3D said:


> That stand is insaaaaaaaaaaaaaane! Love it!


I agree! Very cool!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Something weird in the air (water)...*

Since ive added the BGK and ghost cats the mood in the community seems to have changed??? everyone seems worried/scared... ^^ Im a night owl and keep the tank lit with red LEDs at night to watch my BGK. I havent seen him even look at the other fish let alone pick on them. The ghost cats arnt staying together either "only have 3 probably need more". 

*Even though the BGK stays hid all day and doesnt pester anyone at all why did the mood change so drastically*? Ive seen NO signs - tore fins, dead/missing fish, chasing - that would suggest he is bothering the other fish.

I think hes been in there for about a week now, *Do you think the other fish are just a lil spooked by him*? and just not used to him yet?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*The air has cleared!!!*

Turns out the addition of the BGK was just a coincidence. The mood change probably had little or nothing to do with him.

I was doing a WC and look what i found! I knew they had already paired, they were the two biggest in a tank of 20 or more at my LFS and even then were defending off a piece of driftwood. I had never found any eggs before but here they are for the first time!!! Guess the mood change was only from them being pushier claiming their nest site. I am definitely seeing more aggression for them now, one guards the eggs while the other makes sure everyone knows to keep away. then they switch. Very exciting to watch! 









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 109KB.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 113KB.









These pics are from a week or so ago and as expected none of the eggs hatched, notice the whitish tint? I understand that is a sign of fungus. Im not at all disappointed its just great to know their on the right track and already showing good parenting skills! 

Oh and I LOVE MY BGK most interesting and unique fish i have ever owned! Hes doing great and really making himsef at home. He comes out regularly even while the lights are on. Fun fish to watch, cant wait til i can hand feed him!!

Had ALOT going on the past couple months and havent made anymore progress on the stand. Not this, but next weekend im seriously gonna sit down and get the sanding done!!! Then for the paint job! Very excited! Most my furniture is black, endtables, Tv stand, computer armour etc. I plan on painting the stand black to match but the thought crossed my mind of doing a coat of black crackle paint over a gunmetal grey. 

Does anyone know it you can successfully spray crackle paint with a paint gun?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

The sanding of the stand is COMPLETE!!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Been putting it off cause i truely hate tedious work but... I was tired of looking at my empty 55 so got my lazy ass around and got it done!

As soon as its painted ill post some pics!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Caulking is COMPLETE! 

Gonna try and paint it this week!!!!!

Will post some pics as soon as its done!


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

That sand looks great but i guess its difficult to maintain.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

ryndisher said:


> That sand looks great but i guess its difficult to maintain.


 
Thanks but yeah its a pain! I definitely advise against using it.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

So i ran by Meeks today on my lunch break and picked up the paint for my stand!!!! 

Now i just gotta haul it over to my dads shop to be sprayed!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Picked up 6 speckled corys, they're doing great and LOVE the sand!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Getting very antzy!!!*

Here we are, FINALLY! :bounce: Got some pics of my dad painting the stand. These cell phone pics look aweful but you get the idea. This is just the first coat, the thinner i got toned down the black a little but the final coat will be a high gloss jet black enamel. As of now the wood grain on the accent pieces really shows through and looks awesome!! hopeing it still shows after the final coat. Dont be dissapointed by these pics, I agree it looked great with bare wood accents but just wait for the final product!!! Its gonna be stunnning!roud:






























----FRONT----













----BACK----










Yeah... were country!!!! :biggrin:

THANKS DAD!!!


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Love the stand. Nice paintjob. I don't know what I like more, the stand, or the goodies you have in the background. I wish my garage had that much room. :hihi:


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

The stand looks really good.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lycosa said:


> Love the stand. Nice paintjob. I don't know what I like more, the stand, or the goodies you have in the background. I wish my garage had that much room. :hihi:


Thanks! This is in my dads shop built into his barn. Hes collected quite a few goodies over the years. He would appreciate your comment.  Thanks again!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Final Tally

Trim & 1x4s = $53

3/4 plywood = Free

Paint = $30

Misc materials = $23

Pulling my hair out with my dad and father-n-law while trying to build my vision: PRICELESS!

:hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi:

Approx $106 total. We really did have a great time building it. Figuring out the right dimensions and look was a bit stressful. Alot of time spent sitting in front of an unfinished box with multiple diff samples and sizes of boards trying to make it all come together. It proved to be worth every minute of it! Im really excited to finally see it in my living room and get the 55 on it!!! Final coat will go on tonight, it should be dried and ready for set up Sunday! Ill post pics asap.

Thanks for looking!

Leave me a comment


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Super nice stand you got going there! I just wish I could build something like that.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice male peacock gudgeon!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Nice male peacock gudgeon!


Thanks! Ive got some really cool pics of him ill post sometime. The male ram was really picking on him the last time they spawned so i moved him to my Fluval Edge. Hes king ding-a-ling in there! :hihi: He'll go back to the community once i get them moved to the 55g.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Here she is, lookin beautiful in black! I couldnt be happier with how it turned out. :icon_mrgr

Sorry the door isnt on. Had a minor setback with the latches. gotta pick up something diff tomorrow.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Background????*

Im considering painting the back of the tank black... What do you think? If i do what type of paint do i use? 

Ive always liked black for a background but i dont know if i like the idea of it being permanent. Anyone out there tried completely removing a painted background before???

What do you recommend for the background? Gimme some ideas.....


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Got everything set up last night!!!! Please tell me Im not the only one who stays up til 4 am setting up a tank???? :drool: 

Decided against painting the back of the tank. Im too impatient and really wanted to get it set up! Right now im not using any background and it looks great IMO. i was playing around the these 2x24 blue led strips (48 total LEDs) that i picked up off ebay. While trying to figure out where to put them i came up with the coolest idea!!! Ambient aquarium lighting! I sat them on the ledge behind the tank pointing up. Coolest thing EVER! All behind the tank glows blue and gives an AWESOME ambiant light effect in/around the tank!! Everyone should try this, it looks WAY cooler than reg moonlights.

Ill post pics tonight when i get home!!!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics with the moon lights. The stand turned out great.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Picture time!*

Hmmm where to start??? Ill let the pics do most the talkin. 





Heres a pic my daughter took of me playing in the dirt. 80 lb Eco-complete
















PLANTS!!!! All out of the 46g, still gotta finish taking it down.

















Only had 1 plastic bag to move the fish in so they came in groups.






























With out further ado and 6 months in the making i give you my 55g planted community!!!roud: gotta trim and replant the rotala to really fill it in. Other than that i am very pelased with the scape... For now. :biggrin:





















Color changing Ambient lighting!!!

36 LED color changing strip, 12xblue 12xgreen 12xred. It has lots of settings I like the VERY slow fade effect. Heres a pic with it on and the t5's. It sets center behind the tank on the back ledge of the stand.




















Heres some pics with all 84, yes... 84 rear LEDs on and t5's. 36LEd color changing strip + 2x24 blue led strips. 































LEDS behind the tank.






















LEDS ONLY

These pics do it no justice. The Camera cant really pick up the effect it puts off in the tank.


























Hope you enjoyed, leave me a comment, the good the bad and the ugly :hihi:

Endless hours of mindless gazing to come.

PEACE


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome background lights! Love the stand, too.
Great build all together  Good job.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

CL said:


> Awesome background lights! Love the stand, too.
> Great build all together  Good job.


Thank you! The Ambeint LEDs werent planned at all, It just came together last minute. I bought the blue LEds a while back and had planned to use them as reg moonlights. The Color changing strip I found on clearance at walmart. Its made for in/under the car lighting. Ive played around with it on a couple tanks but never thought to set it behind a tank before. 

Im thrilled with how it all came together.

Thanks again


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice, looks pretty awesome the first picture with the LED and the last picture with the moonlight look the best. I have been seeing a few tanks with the ambient lighting in back makes me want to install some... I'm going to be in debt before it's over.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Quesenek said:


> Nice, looks pretty awesome the first picture with the LED and the last picture with the moonlight look the best. I have been seeing a few tanks with the ambient lighting in back makes me want to install some... I'm going to be in debt before it's over.


Actually not necessarily. If you do it right the ambient lighting is fairly cheap. I have just under $40 invested in mine but it could be done cheaper. Get on ebay and look up "flexible LED strip" You can get them in a variety of lengths and colors. I got 2x24 blue led strips for $4 shipped, They are 12v and require a power converter ($15 at radio shack). 

The ebay LED strips are also waterproof. I can vouch for that!!! 

Good luck and thanks for the comment!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Just for fun*

I should name my BGK Waldo, cause im always looking for him. :hihi:

I just noticed hes in this pic, Can you find him?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

MlDukes said:


> I should name my BGK Waldo, cause im always looking for him. :hihi:
> 
> I just noticed hes in this pic, Can you find him?


That background light is Badass!

I love the DW on the left...It resembles a Dog to me


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

mott said:


> That background light is Badass!
> 
> I love the DW on the left...It resembles a Dog to me



Thanks!! 

A dog?? lol, I can kinda see that, maybe a bird dog. :hihi: I found that piece of DW at the lake about a year ago. I had to anchor it down in a large tupperware container and let it soak for almost 6 months before it would sink on its own :eek5: But it was worth the wait!! It has ALOT of character. Ill post some better pics of it soon!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Man dude the tank is off to a really good start. Looks great. I also think that the drift wood looks like a dog.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Man dude the tank is off to a really good start. Looks great. I also think that the drift wood looks like a dog.


 
Thanks man! roud: It really does doesnt it lol. The other side is killer too, there is a rock about the size of a golfball thats grown into the side of the DW. Its a light brown rock and i thought it would stick out like a sore thumb in this scape. you cant tell by the pic above but the dogs :hihi: front leg splits halfway down and rejoins at the bottom. Very cool piece! Ill post pics when i get a chance!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Thinking about some red..??..*

Does anyone have any recommendations for a hardy red background plant that would look good in the place of the rotala, left corner? Or any other ideas???


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i would say red tiger lotus, but you gotta keep trimming it so it only grows water leaves, not top leaves... I have a few plants in the 92 corner at work and once a week i need to cut back the lily pad leaves, now it grows like a bush though


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> i would say red tiger lotus, but you gotta keep trimming it so it only grows water leaves, not top leaves... I have a few plants in the 92 corner at work and once a week i need to cut back the lily pad leaves, now it grows like a bush though


 
Thanks for the idea, those are really appealing. I dont know if thats quite what im looking for. I was thinking more along the lines of a stem plant like red hygrophila, red ludwigia or something like that.


Im running 2wpg with no Co2, photo period is cut back to 7 hrs with minimal generic ferts.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres a pic that shows the wood grain and a cool pic of my school of hatchets, Id like to add 2-3 more.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

needing ideas on something red to take the place of the rotala???


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

to get reds to pop you will really need to run all the lights i think.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

rountreesj said:


> to get reds to pop you will really need to run all the lights i think.


I thought that. Wasnt sure if their was even such a thing as a "hardy" red plant....  Any recommendations for something to replace the rotala? Or should i just let it fill it in?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hardy red plants would include crypts, or a dwarf lily or barclaya. Not really the same look as stems though. I'd say let your stems grow up to the top first to see if they redden up.
That led background light really is something else. It makes your tank look so cool :thumbsup:


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

CL said:


> Hardy red plants would include crypts, or a dwarf lily or barclaya. Not really the same look as stems though. I'd say let your stems grow up to the top first to see if they redden up.
> That led background light really is something else. It makes your tank look so cool :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the name of the plant on each side of the Rotala?? My LFS just had it labeled as "hedge", Its a stem plant with leaves that resemble anubias nana but more round. also there are some red speckles on the leaves. 

I had them in my 46g for a couple months before the move and were all doing well. Now that they are in the 55g they are rapidly starting to melt away??? Any idea why? Water parameters are all = to the parmeters in the 46g, same light, same photo period.

Why the sudden change?? Any ideas?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I like those hatchets


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

VincentK said:


> I like those hatchets


Thanks! Im waiting for my LFS to get more in!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

MlDukes said:


> needing ideas on something red to take the place of the rotala???


How about some Althernanthera Reineckii? 
Oh wait this is a low light tank no Co2 right?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

mott said:


> How about some Althernanthera Reineckii?
> Oh wait this is a low light tank no Co2 right?


Currently yes but Ive got the potential for 4wpg. My fixture is 4x54w HOT5 but im only runnin 2 bulbs, no Co2 at this time.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

mott said:


> How about some Althernanthera Reineckii?
> Oh wait this is a low light tank no Co2 right?


That would look great there! You think i could get those reds with DIY Co2?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

MlDukes said:


> That would look great there! You think i could get those reds with DIY Co2?


Not sure, I never tried to grow it with DIY Co2, I know in a 55 DIY aint gonna be easy


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

mott said:


> Not sure, I never tried to grow it with DIY Co2, I know in a 55 DIY aint gonna be easy


I know I need to break down and buy a regulator :icon_conf Maybe down the road.... guess for now ill just stick with low light plants.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*ID and remedy*

Can anyone tell me the name of the plant on each side of the Rotala?? My LFS just had it labeled as "hedge", Its a stem plant with leaves that resemble anubias nana but more round. also there are some red speckles on the leaves. 

I had them in my 46g for a couple months before the move and were all doing well. Now that they are in the 55g they are rapidly starting to melt away??? Any idea why? Water parameters are all = to the parmeters in the 46g, same light, same photo period.

Why the sudden change?? Any ideas?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Update: removed the green hedge as it nearly completely melted away. Turns out it was yet another bog plant sold submerged.. :angryfire oh well, gave the rotala a major haircut and used the trimmings to fill it in. No pics of it yet but ill get some. 

I did notice the other night this awesome color display that the leds made on the topwater. Had to get a pic! I wish i had a video to share, Its pretty trippy :biggrin:


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

That looks awesome! So does your tank by the way.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

the planter said:


> That looks awesome! So does your tank by the way.


Thanks!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Attack of the algae!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Im getting alot of blue green algae or some sort of green algae that is beginning to cover my substrate. Also there is some BBA on the tips of my Anubias Nana and Giant Hygro. 

Tank: 55g long

Lighting: 2x54w HOT5 1x6700K + 1x10000K 

Photo period: 7 Hrs

I use some generic ferts that i dose weekly - I have a couple diff kinds (dont remember the names right off) ive got some Flourish Excel on the way!

NO Co2. Finally got around to setting up DIY Co2 Saturday night. Diffused by a mini power head thats on a 12/12 timer. 

30% Weekly WC's

I "now" understand HOt5's may be too much for a (low tech) non-Co2 tank. True?

Any help?


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

MlDukes said:


> Im getting alot of blue green algae or some kinda of green algae that is beginning to cover my substrate. Also there is some BBA on the tips of my Anubias Nana and Giant Hygro.
> 
> Tank: 55g long
> 
> ...


Excel should take care of the BBA. The BGA should go away after you vacuum it off the substrate a few times. If not up your nitrates a little.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Quesenek said:


> Excel should take care of the BBA. The BGA should go away after you vacuum it off the substrate a few times. If not up your nitrates a little.


Thanks for the input. Should i spot treat the BBA with Excel or just give the tank a full dose?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

When you go to dose your tank with excell use the full dose. Turn of the filters and put the excell on the effected areas. Wait about 5 minutes and then turn the filters back on. You can use as much as 15ml of the excell a day for a period of 1 week and then lower the dose back down. I would personaly use double the amount recomended on a regular basis. I have a 38gal. and use 10ml of excell every day and have been doing this for 3 years with no problems. It really helps.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Went by my LFS to pick up some excell but he ordered the wrong thing!!! Instead of Excel (like i requested) he got Flourish comprehensive and iron. ugh... Looks like ill be making a trip to springfield soon as im sure it will be weeks before my LFS puts in another order.

I have some other stuff that also suppose to provide a souce of carbon, Could it be a generic version of Excel? Ill post the brand and specs tonight.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

There are a couple other products out their that are supposed to provide bio available carbon but are made from different stuff and do not have the ability to get rid of algae. One of them is made by brightwell aquatics and after trying it it surley does not get rid of algae and it really does not do a good job providing carbon for the plants. Intersted to hear what you have.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Nevermind, guess i was mistaken. This is the most recent stuff i picked up. Thought i read that it provided a source of carbon.... Now i dont see it.??. Either way.... Ive got some of this. lol, deff nothing like excel!












Total Nitrogen (N) - 0.15% _[0.15% Water Soluble Nitrogen - Chelating Agent]_ 
Boron (B) - 0.0005% 
Copper (Cu) - 0.0005% _[0.0005% Chelated Copper (Cu)]_ 
Iron (Fe) - 0.26% _[0.26% Chelated Iron (Fe)]_ 
Manganese (Mn) - 0.05% _[0.05% Chelated Manganese (Mn)]_ 
Molybdenum (Mo) - 0.0007% 
Zinc (Zn) - 0.003% _[0.003% Chelated Zinc (Zn)]_







_I also have some of this:_














And some of this: 















I need to just get some dry ferts to replace these.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

get dry ferts instead and do EI. Pretty easy, economical and with time more practical to use based on the plants of your choice.

On your previous question about whether you can get the Althernanthera that red with diy co2. Yes. Your light is sufficient per my calculations. What you will need is extra Fe dosage (0.5 ppm or so instead the conventional 0.1ppm).


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> get dry ferts instead and do EI. Pretty easy, economical and with time more practical to use based on the plants of your choice.
> 
> On your previous question about whether you can get the Althernanthera that red with diy co2. Yes. Your light is sufficient per my calculations. What you will need is extra Fe dosage (0.5 ppm or so instead the conventional 0.1ppm).


Agreed, ive looked into dry ferts but just havent got around to ordering them. Thanks for the tip on Althernanthera!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

My LFS just got their plant and fish order in. Picked a male ram for my lonely female. They hit it off great, love at first site! lol I also got 2 clumps of Glosso which i broke up and planted in front of the "dog" DW on the left. my diy Co2 and powerhead diffuser is aimed almost directly at where the glosso is, hopefully it will carpet well. also picked up two small echinondorus uruguayensis.

No Excel yet... BBA is holding steady.... however since the introduction of Co2 the green algae that was trying to cover my substrate seemed to be dieing off, instead of the slimey green hue it faded to a darker greenish brown. Vaccummed off all of it that i could last night.

Giant Hygro is growing like crazy nearly all the orig stems have made it to the top and 1 has grown 2"-3" out of the water. Gotta get it trimmed!!! 

Had 2 hatchets jump out over the last week...???... One turned into a fish chip and the other my daughter actually saw jump out. I threw him back in and hes fine. All other fish are doing well.

Pics to come.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Finally got some Excel! But now im waiting to use it. I came home today to witness my GBRs spawning. (her dead boyfriend would be pissed) Same DW same spot as before. lol I got to watch through the hydro her lay em and him circle around fertilizing them. Very interesting to see. Id like to place a piece of slate there for next time and remove it to hopefully try and raise the fry.

Heres some pics of the eggs rams and some others i threw in. Excuse the pics, my camera doesnt want to focus up close.



The eggs:

























The female: I wish the camera could really pick up the true vibrancy of her colors. 



























The new pair:


























Community pics:























My black angel:














Found treasure:















CURRENT FTS:


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Your tank is starting to look really good. Great job. Love the rams. i can't seem to keep the darn things alive.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Your tank is starting to look really good. Great job. Love the rams. i can't seem to keep the darn things alive.


 
Thanks nemo! Still not where i want it but makin progress. Id take any advice on what to add/remove and placement. Also need to work on my contrasting colors and get it looking a lil more natural. 

Any advice?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Eggs are gone - no noticable fry, that ive seen. They probably made a nice snack for someone. 

Ill be placing a piece of slate where they layed for next time and hopefully move it to a breeder tank to hatch and raise the fry. 

Any tips on breeding rams!!!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I quickly skimmed threw this...

If you ever see any fungus on your driftwood, soak it in a large tubberware container with a TON of salt. Any salt. I use table salt. For about 5 gallons of water I used a container of non-idonized salt. (the one with the girl with an umbrella) and then have a powerhead in there to keep water circulating. Salt should kill any nasties. Plus boiling helps too.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, also, I use Aqueon Plant Food. I like it alot. Plus its made in Wisconsin


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I quickly skimmed threw this...
> 
> If you ever see any fungus on your driftwood, soak it in a large tubberware container with a TON of salt. Any salt. I use table salt. For about 5 gallons of water I used a container of non-idonized salt. (the one with the girl with an umbrella) and then have a powerhead in there to keep water circulating. Salt should kill any nasties. Plus boiling helps too.


 
Thanks for checking out my journal. The fungus wasnt my main concern, It was the leech i found that put me over the top... UGH!!!! :eek5: Also it was VERY bouyant, the piece i ended up using, no joke, took 6 months to become waterlogged. 

After all that time and frustration ill probably just buy DW from now on. Ill keep the salt in mind just in case i find a "must have" piece.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

ALmost forgot to say... Beautiful tank! I love the angel. Looks old. In a good way. 

Ya, my piece of pine never really sunk. It was old enough to not have sap, but is extremely bouyant. Is now wedged between two rocks. The pieces of a dead lilac bush root sink without any soaking, which totally rocks. Soaking in salt water now to get rid of some lichens and fungus growing on it.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> ALmost forgot to say... Beautiful tank! I love the angel. Looks old. In a good way.
> 
> Ya, my piece of pine never really sunk. It was old enough to not have sap, but is extremely bouyant. Is now wedged between two rocks. The pieces of a dead lilac bush root sink without any soaking, which totally rocks. Soaking in salt water now to get rid of some lichens and fungus growing on it.


Thanks!! My angel actually isnt very old at all, I got him probably 3-4 months ago as a baby, less that an inch. He's grown significantly and is very healthy. His fins arnt (ripped/old) hes a diff breed thats suppose to look like that, Very cool. Hes king of the jungle in there!!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha. By the way, I love your Fluvel Edge. Looks great! Both of em.

I wish I had angelfish. I always wanted some, but I didn't think a 30 gallon was suitable for a fully grown one so I opted not to. Since then I've gotten bit by the puffer bug and now every new tank I'd set up would have a puff in it. Too bad I'm only allowed 3 tanks, so instead of getting more I upgrade and upgrade and upgrade.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

My pride n joy Peaches.  http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum...wimz_/tanksfish/30hello/100_04616969.jpg.html

Also have one dwarf puffer in my 5 gallon planted.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> My pride n joy Peaches.  http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum...wimz_/tanksfish/30hello/100_04616969.jpg.html
> 
> Also have one dwarf puffer in my 5 gallon planted.


 
thats a cute lil puffer ya got there, Ive never kept them... Do they eat plants??? This is the first angel ive kept and i love him! I tried one a few years ago with some bigger cherry barbs and overnight they pestered him to death....  

Can they be kept in groups? 2-3 dwarf puffers in my planted Edge would look cool!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Read this: http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/library/puffer-care/dwarfpuffercare/
Picture of dwarf puffer: http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php/v/PufferPedia/Freshwater/C_Travancoricus/dp3.jpg.html

Your Edge is 6 gallons? That's only big enough for one. They need there space. They also need weekly 50% water changes weekly. 

The picture from before is of a lorteti puffer which gets 2.5 inches. Much different species.

Puffers don't eat plants. They eat frozen or live bloodworms, snails, shrimps (although a dwarf puffer won't eat eat dwarf shrimps, some pester them to death, some do fine. They will eat babies though) They will eat or kill any small snail in the tank. Bigger snails like as big as them will be picked at but may live.

They are very territorial. If you get more then one (for future tank, definitely not the Edge) they need dense cover, dense cover for one is also great, as they need to explore to keep occupied. 

So if you only get one, have some sort of food for them, and keep up on water changes, one will be great! You CAN keep them with other fish, for the 6 gallon I'd say only 4 more small schooling fish before it may get too crowded. They poop alot. They also make a mess when they eat.

If you test your water, nitrate needs to stay under 20 ppm, and any ammonia or nitrite can and will kill them. They don't have scales and are very sensitive. With the plants they'd suck up alot of nitrates, so ya, as long as you keep nitrates down, you'll be fine. Actually under 15 ppm is recemmended, 20 is the super high.

To tell you the truth, I do water changes every other week on my 5 gallon because nitrates stay under 10.

It may be nice for you, to keep tank balanced more, to just do 25% every week.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

GBR eggs!!! Same spot and even more than before. No piece of slate this time, I gotta do that, id really like to raise the fry! Hopeing these guys hatch on their own....


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

EXCELLENT!!! GOOD JOB! i get so excited when some one has eggs!!! good luck and i hope all your baby babies hatch and start swimming soon!!!! :fish:


Amy


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

:icon_lol::hihi: :hihi::icon_lol:


MlDukes said:


> I came home today to witness my GBRs spawning. (her dead boyfriend would be pissed)


:hihi::icon_lol: :hihi::icon_lol: Funny.


But seriously, good job on that tank! Nice.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

SkyGrl said:


> EXCELLENT!!! GOOD JOB! i get so excited when some one has eggs!!! good luck and i hope all your baby babies hatch and start swimming soon!!!! :fish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me too!!! 



Barbels said:


> :icon_lol::hihi: :hihi::icon_lol:
> :hihi::icon_lol: :hihi::icon_lol: Funny.
> 
> 
> But seriously, good job on that tank! Nice.


Thank you! 

I need to post an updated pic, just trimmed the Hydro and rearranged some plants. Not exactly where i want it but slowly filling in.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*New pics*

Been sticking to a reg schedule with excel, 2ml every other day. Right now im dosing floursih comp 3x a week. 15-20g water change weekly. 

Trimmed, added, removed, and rearranged a few things.

Any advice?








































Top water crew, 4 common hatchets and 6 silver hatchets 














DENIED! :hihi: but still a cool pic















This guy doesnt get enough appreciation. Brilliant colors!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the peacock gudgeon goby. I wish I could get a good pic of mine. He is cool though when I stick my syringe in the tank with blood worms to feed him he will follow the syringe to his feeding spot.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Love the peacock gudgeon goby. I wish I could get a good pic of mine. He is cool though when I stick my syringe in the tank with blood worms to feed him he will follow the syringe to his feeding spot.


Thanks! This community started with just him and 10 neons. Hes always been one of my favorites


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Any suggestions on what steps i should take to make my scape look more natural???

My plants were kinda sporadically chosen with out much thought of design. Id like to hear opinions on what to add, move or remove???

Thanks


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Great tank, loves brill now all the plants are doing well.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

TobasB said:


> Great tank, loves brill now all the plants are doing well.


Thanks! Loves brill?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow your gudgeon looks great! Mines bright and all, but yours takes the cake. Nice job.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Wow your gudgeon looks great! Mines bright and all, but yours takes the cake. Nice job.


Thanks Lil Swimz:icon_smil


----------



## The_Finglonger (Jun 21, 2010)

The tall plants on the right side is awesome, tank is looking good.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Impressive Stand!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Nue said:


> Impressive Stand!


Thanks, it came out even better than planned!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Only thing I could suggest is clear out the opening between the bunches more, and plant the hairgrass all over the front and in the crack, thinly, with 4 or 5 blades bunched together an inch apart.


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

What's the tall plant on the right side of the tank?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Emerica88 said:


> What's the tall plant on the right side of the tank?


Giant hygro. Grows like a weed under most any conditions. Ill sell you some for cheap!


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

Loving the entire setup but especially the stand!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I would say get some chunky but narrow rocks in that mid ground.maybe get some more anubias. Iwould say to stick with more small leaved plants as your background plants a this can help the tank feel deeper then it is. I like that stand as Well great job.


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

wow, outcome is great!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

masteroak said:


> Loving the entire setup but especially the stand!


Thanks!!! I gotta post some updated pics. 



problemman said:


> I would say get some chunky but narrow rocks in that mid ground.maybe get some more anubias. Iwould say to stick with more small leaved plants as your background plants a this can help the tank feel deeper then it is. I like that stand as Well great job.


 
I agree 100%, smaller leaved plants for sure. The hygro has to go. If i get some new pics up youll see im finally getting the left side to flow and is nicely balanced in height. now for the right side..... Thanks!






zyn1 said:


> wow, outcome is great!


Thanks - Not where i want it but pleasing for now. :icon_smil


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad I could help


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Update: Fts*








http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/DSC05526.jpg


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking good. What is the plant in the back left?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Looking good. What is the plant in the back left?


 
the medium shade plant coming up behind the anubias? 

Its a type of rotala... Cant think of the name right off


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea that plant. I thought it was some kind of Rotala but was not sure.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: DUKES 55g - Planted Community - NEED SCAPE ADVICE*

Rotala rotundafolia

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

problemman said:


> Rotala rotundafolia
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You are correct. The taller plant coming up behind the DW - Is Rotala rotundafolia.

But... I did some checkin and the medium shade/height plant on the left side is Ludwigia repens. 

I believe thats the answer your looking for Nemo.:icon_wink


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

nicely done, boss. The stand looked pretty cool pre-paint too


----------



## leonroy (Sep 4, 2009)

Inspiring work, truly inspiring and the stand is amongst the best I've seen. Looks like a lot of work went into that.

Trying to resist the temptation now to buy a Fluval Edge after seeing your beautiful Edge aquariums


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Brilliant stuff, MDukes! It's stunning!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

leonroy said:


> Inspiring work, truly inspiring and the stand is amongst the best I've seen. Looks like a lot of work went into that.
> 
> Trying to resist the temptation now to buy a Fluval Edge after seeing your beautiful Edge aquariums





Kratos said:


> Brilliant stuff, MDukes! It's stunning!


wow just saw these comments, thank you!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Update: Picked up a bunch of Tropica 049 last week off SnS. Got'em planted and it made for some very nice ground cover..... Couple days later i came home to what looked like a hurricane in my tank, debris flying EVERYWHERE! Almost every tropica plant had lost its leaves.....

Obviously me and my tank wasnt ready for this plant.... Should i leave it? Will new growth come in? and also is it sensitive to excel?? Ive had a hard time finding info on it, any advice is appreciated!! 

Thanks


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't touch it it should grow back


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

problemman said:


> Don't touch it it should grow back


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Rearragned my scape last night - not thrilled but pleased. took out all the giant hygro. ill post a pic tonight.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Where is the updated picture???? Hey, what kind of background are you using (forgive me if you already stated this, I didn't see it)? I like the color of blue.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Where is the updated picture???? Hey, what kind of background are you using (forgive me if you already stated this, I didn't see it)? I like the color of blue.


hey! Sorry, I havent updated in a while. 

The background isnt a background at all :flick: ??? :icon_smil its 82 LEDs that sit on the back ledge of the stand and light up the wall behind the tank. 24 blue on each side, and the center is a 36led color changing strip. I have it on a SLOW fade, it takes like 5 mins to fade through every color combo. ive got a pic of the LEDs in this thread somewhere..??.. They look too cool in person!! I need to post a video.

My camera charger is currently MIA but heres a pic i took shortly after my last comment. The wisteria really bushed out/up in the last month but... has began dieing off on the underside :icon_sad: the tropica i added melted away but im workin on a carpet of dwarf sagittaria now. FYI the blue LEDs arnt on in this pic, just the color changing strip


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very, very natural looking. I love it. Totally wish I were creative enough to do the led strip idea. That is a fantastic back light. Much prettier than anything else I've seen. Sorry about the wisteria and repens.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Very, very natural looking. I love it. Totally wish I were creative enough to do the led strip idea. That is a fantastic back light. Much prettier than anything else I've seen. Sorry about the wisteria and repens.


Thank you Sara!! I bought the blue led strips off ebay for $3 shipped, originally just planned to use them for reg moonlights. Already had the colorchanging strip, clearance special at walmart :tongue: It wasnt planned, just kinda fell into place and turned out great!!! after buying power converters and everything i have maybe $40 invested in the ambiant lighting. not too shabby IMO.


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

tank is fantastic


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Current FTS:


















http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/DSC05867.jpg


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That angel is gorgeous!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

problemman said:


> That angel is gorgeous!


 
Thanks. Ive thought about getting a 2nd. Anyway of telling whether i have a male/female?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Not til they pair off so maybe a couple more then return the extras


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

problemman said:


> Not til they pair off so maybe a couple more then return the extras


 
Thanks, after i asked i looked it up and read that generally you cant tell til you see one lay and the other fertilize. 

You ever have any luck raising your EBR fry?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW! Nice angelfish!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No.....just got new stock


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Caton said:


> WOW! Nice angelfish!


 
Thanks! Grew him out from just a wee little guy. He was less than 2" when i bought him. Hes atleast 6" now (top to bottom)


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe ive not givin my angel anough credit. Here he is approx 6 months ago










These pics are from a few months back: The tear in his top fin has since healed up nicely.











I like this shot


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I got a name for it....raven


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is one of the prettiest angel fish I have ever seen. You are making me want to get a pair!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

right sara!!!! im really thinking about it and i do have another 75 i could put a few in........:help:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Uh, oh. Looks like the collectoritis is now moving onto fish.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hehe


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That is one of the prettiest angel fish I have ever seen. You are making me want to get a pair!


Thank you Sarah! He came from a local breeder. I really want another but he sells them to my LFS when their babies so id have to grow them out. 

Does anyone know if id have aggression problems introducing 3 new babies? Id wait til 2 paired off then sell/trade the other 2.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Depending on the size of the babies, I think you could be okay given that angel isn't too old yet. Just keep an eye out and separate them if he/she gets too aggressive.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

So... Been away for a while. Moved. Married. and finally settled in. Tank took the move smooth. not much new for livestock. picked up 3 Botia Skunks. Pretty sure they were the demise of my Angel. Sad but true. Anubias has flourished. BGA is non existant now out of the suns path. BBA is another story. kept ahold of this piece, been soakin for the last 3 months. Water logged, and ready for re-entry. Rescape here i come! Pics later.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What are the lights over the 55G?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Hilde said:


> What are the lights over the 55G?


Its the Odyssey 4x54w T5HO. Had it goin on 2 years now. Been a good fixture.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Update?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

heres an update. a lot has changed...


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

A closer look
http://s957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/?action=view&current=MAH00597_zps1293647f.mp4


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Current livestock

2 percula clowns
Blue Mandarin
Flame Angel
Royal gramma
6 line wrasse
yellow clown goby
green clown goby
cleaner shrimp
2 eremarld crabs
misc snails and hermits etc


----------



## LittleBee (Apr 11, 2012)

You had a beautiful freshwater tank and a wonderful reef tank! It gave me a little chuckle to see it go from one extreme to the other. I have a 75 gallon fresh tank and a separate 93 gallon cube reef. I like both very much  anyways, you have done a great job!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

LittleBee said:


> You had a beautiful freshwater tank and a wonderful reef tank! It gave me a little chuckle to see it go from one extreme to the other. I have a 75 gallon fresh tank and a separate 93 gallon cube reef. I like both very much  anyways, you have done a great job!


well thank you and thank you!  it does seem kinda funny but theres about a year gap between this and my previous post. ALOT can happen in a year!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

fts from a month a so ago


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Current fts.


----------

